# Jelly Bean - still rumored to be out soon?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I heard a bit ago that it was going to be released in August/September time frame. Does that still hold true or just speculation?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Speculation.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I couldnt even really imagine this phone with jellybean.. its already the most insane piece of hardware ive ever owned... Im waiting for CM10 to be fully functional before I jump to root though.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

The news reports are that it will be out for the galaxy s3 (as in officially available and compatible with our phones as controlled by Samsung, so probably covered in touchwiz bs) in a month or two.

good luck getting any US carriers to actually give us what we want though.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

